# Just Hired Need Info



## jifnif (Jul 30, 2008)

i am looking into remote coding part time.  I would like to know how many charts normally it takes anyone to do in an hour and how much are you paid per chart?  This is all new to me.  thanks for any help.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jen I am sooooo happy for you!!
I do E/M auditing and do approx 16 an hour...


----------



## broo4909 (Jul 30, 2008)

Question how do get your foot in the door to do any remote coding. I have about applied to all of them and, no one has called me back.


----------



## ggmaui (Jul 30, 2008)

are you credentialed and have experience?  I have applied to several in the last two weeks, and have heard back from 2? just keep trying


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly, they want you to be credentialed with at least 2-3 years experience. There are literally thousands applying for those few remote coding positions out there. 
Sometimes and I know it stinks but you have to look at working outside of the home to gain the knowledge and experience to get into remote coding.

I work remotely as an auditor of E/M claims. Was hired with 12 years medical and insurance experience. Prior to working remotely I was a senior fraud investigator with an ins co reviewing improper coding of all provier, hospital, surgical claims.

It still took me a full year to find a remote coding position. It is frustrating but keep at it. Google indeed.com and type in remote coder.  100's of jobs pop up.

Good Luck!!


----------



## jifnif (Jul 30, 2008)

Like kelly said, keep trying.  I have been trying for well over a year and I have over 11 years of coding experience.  I have talked with at least 10 companies and either it didnt work for them or for me.  It is not easy, but keep trying and keep trying companies that you have already applied to.  Sometimes your timing might be off and then the next time it might be on.  Always search and keep an eye on every job site you can.  It takes some time but it will pay off in the end.


----------

